# Network Diagnostics



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

How reliable are the indicator lights in the Network Diagnostics panel please?

Sometimes these stay on all the time, other times the ISP, Internet and Server lights seem to go on and off at random.

It's driving me mental!

Any thoughts anyone please???

I've got to post this quickly before they go out again...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Network Diagnostics panel? Are you referring to what pops up if you click on the button in Safari when it can't connect? Those "lights" are accurate is such that they tell you what the PC can see on the network. If you are talking about some kind of hardware, then when the light is on, it's connected. When it's flashing, it's sending data. If it's off, there is no connection.


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Network Preferences > Assist Me > Diagnostics

And it's a Mac, not a PC...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Macs are PCs, and the Macintosh was the first PC. PC is just personal computer. With Apple PCs we just call them by their name, Mac, and Windows PC just means a PC that runs Windows.

As for the Diagnostics, it's the same panel Safari can launch. And the lights show what the OS can see for connections. So, if they are not green, then the OS can't see a connection, and you will have issues. Why do you ask?


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Some days I get the ISP light, the Internet light and the Server lights going on and off sporadically. 

Other days just the Internet and Server ones ping on for ten seconds then off for ten seconds. 

I'm trying to work out of it's my router or my ISP at fault. I'm beginning to think it's the latter, as other people have been having problems too. Also, if I borrow next door's router - or my Mac tunes in to it without telling me - the same intermittent fault occurs.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If your next door has the same issues on his computer, and you both have the same ISP, then I'd blame the ISP. We had issues like that, and they kept telling us everything was okay, but because we called so many times, they finally sent someone to the house to check, and sure enough, there was a problem with the line. It could only been seen from our side of the line, not from their side.


----------

